# aussi bien que / mieux que



## geostan

Dans un autre fil, on m'a signalé ces deux phrases:

Notre grande roue est aussi _bien_ que celle de Londres.
Notre grande roue est _mieux_ que celle de Londres.

C'est un Francais que j'estime beaucoup qui les a proposées.
Mais j'ai beau essayer de comprendre pourquoi ces adverbes sont corrects.
La seule explication que j'ai pu m'offrir, c'est que le verbe _être_ dans ces phrases fonctionne comme un verbe intransitif. Mais cela ne m'aide pas a savoir quand on doit employer bien au lieu de bon et mieux au lieu de meilleur.

Évidemment, je sais qu'on dit _quelque chose de bien_, mais dit-on aussi _quelque chose de bon_? Et si la réponse est _oui_, quelle en serait la différence?


----------



## itka

> Évidemment, je sais qu'on dit _quelque chose de bien_, mais dit-on aussi _quelque chose de bon_? Et si la réponse est _oui_, quelle en serait la différence?


Voici ce que *j*'en pense. Ce ne sont pas des paroles d'évangile, mais simplement *mes* définitions. (je souligne _*je, mes*_, car il est possible que d'autres personnes comprennent autrement ces expressions).
*Quelque chose de bien* : qui a de la valeur sur le plan moral, de l'agrément, du confort.
_Le directeur a fait quelque chose de bien en prenant cette décision.
Cette nouvelle installation sanitaire, c'est vraiment quelque chose de bien. ( = de bien pensé, de bien étudié, de bien exécuté).
_
_*Quelque chose de bon*_ : bon à manger, bon sur le plan du goût uniquement. Je juge par rapport à mon goût, mais ce peut être un plat (le plus souvent) ou un livre, un film, une oeuvre (un bon travail). 
_Je vous ai préparé quelque chose de bon pour midi.
J'ai vu le dernier Woody Allen. C'est vraiment quelque chose de bon. (= le résultat est bon, à mon goût).
_


----------



## geostan

itka said:


> Voici ce que *j*'en pense. Ce ne sont pas des paroles d'évangile, mais simplement *mes* définitions. (je souligne _*je, mes*_, car il est possible que d'autres personnes comprennent autrement ces expressions).
> *Quelque chose de bien* : qui a de la valeur sur le plan moral, de l'agrément, du confort.
> _Le directeur a fait quelque chose de bien en prenant cette décision.
> Cette nouvelle installation sanitaire, c'est vraiment quelque chose de bien. ( = de bien pensé, de bien étudié, de bien exécuté).
> _
> _*Quelque chose de bon*_ : bon à manger, bon sur le plan du goût uniquement. Je juge par rapport à mon goût, mais ce peut être un plat (le plus souvent) ou un livre, un film, une oeuvre (un bon travail).
> _Je vous ai préparé quelque chose de bon pour midi.
> J'ai vu le dernier Woody Allen. C'est vraiment quelque chose de bon. (= le résultat est bon, à mon goût).
> _



D'accord. Aurais-tu des idées sur la 1re partie de ma question?


----------



## shrekspeare

Excusez moi d'intervenir de la sorte, mais dans votre exemple de grande roue "bien" a ici un emploi adjectival, me dit mon Robert.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonsoir

Peut-être cette page répondra-t-elle à tes questions ?

Bien dans ton exemple est un adjectif pas un adverbe et l'explication d'Itka me parait pertinente. (quoique parlant d'un film, je dirais c'est un bon film, mais il est bien )


----------



## geostan

shrekspeare said:


> Excusez moi d'intervenir de la sorte, mais dans votre exemple de grande roue "bien" a ici un emploi adjectival, me dit mon Robert.



Le mien en dit autant. Et on donne comme équivalent, "satisfaisant." Et on y trouve la même description pour _mieux_, adjectif invariable, signifiant "plus satisfaisant."

Donc, si je peux substituer "satisfaisant" sans en changer le sens, cela veut-il dire que _bien et mieux_ remplacent _bon et meilleur_?


----------



## shrekspeare

Je dirais que oui.
Je dirais que mieux est le comparatif de supériorité de bien et meilleur celui de bon!


----------



## geostan

Punky Zoé said:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Peut-être cette page répondra-t-elle à tes questions ?


 
Merci du lien. Cela rêpond parfaitement à ma question.


----------



## itka

Tu as raison, c'est un emploi adjectival... mais pourquoi ? C'est un peu difficile à expliquer... ce qui montre bien que ce n'est pas clair !

Je ne trouve pas d'explication simple. 
_bien_ a clairement des emplois quasi-adjectivaux, c'est certain, (mais il ne s'accorde évidemment pas). Le comparatif suit.
_Un homme bien_. _Des femmes bien._ _La grande roue est bien._ 
_La grande roue de Paris est mieux que celle de Londres._

Je pense qu'il s'agit d'une question sémantique. 
Si je disais que "la grande roue est _bonne_", tout le monde penserait _"bonne à manger"_ avec perplexité. (Mais "bon" garde pourtant d'autres significations : bon voyage ! bonne nuit ! un bon copain, un homme bon, etc.)
Dire qu'elle est "bien" revient à dire qu'elle est efficace, agréable,... qu'elle_ fonctionne bien_, qu'elle _se comporte_ bien...
Hum, ce n'est pas terrible comme explication ! Mais si je sens bien la différence, je suis incapable de l'expliquer... Désolée !

Je te livre une nouvelle réflexion. 
En français oral (de préférence) on entend dire d'une femme qu'elle est "bonne"... d'une autre qu'elle est "bien"...
_"Elle est bonne, cette meuf !"_ (je crois que le verlan s'impose, ici !)
= elle est bonne à consommer, sinon _à manger_ 
_"Elle est bien, cette femme !"_ = elle est intéressante, agréable, estimable à tous points de vue.
Deux significations presque opposées !

.........................

Oui, très bon, ce lien ! Ou très bien ? Je ne sais plus parler !


----------



## shrekspeare

Dans l'exemple que tu donnes Itka, le sens de bien et bonne est le même que dans ton explication première de bien et bon. L'un est sur le plan moral, l'autre... culinaire!


----------



## itka

shrekspeare said:


> Dans l'exemple que tu donnes Itka, le sens de bien et bonne est le même que dans ton explication première de bien et bon. L'un est sur le plan moral, l'autre... culinaire!


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Je te livre une nouvelle réflexion.
> En français oral (de préférence) on entend dire d'une femme qu'elle est "bonne"... d'une autre qu'elle est "bien"...
> _"Elle est bonne, cette meuf !"_ (je crois que le verlan s'impose, ici !)
> = elle est bonne à consommer, sinon _à manger. _


 Salut itka

Si tu le dis dans cet ordre - et avec meuf en plus - oui. Mais si j'entends « _c'est un *bon* gars / un homme* bon* » _je le comprens comme un mec sympathique. 

Pour moi, une *bonne* personne _=_ quelqu'un de gentil, qui a *bon* coeur. Cette *bonne* personne est aussi en général une personne *bien*. 

On ne pourrait pas remplacer_ bon_ par _bien_ et _mieux _par _meilleur_ dans ces phrases sans changer le sens :
_- Un fruit par jour, c'est bien, mais deux ou plus c'est mieux. _
_- La crème glacée, c'est bon. Mais le chocolat, c'est meilleur_.

Si on imagine les phrases suivantes, la première me viendrait plus spontanément. Et pourtant, je ne les avale pas, les albums.  
_- Le dernier album de xyz est bon / est meilleur que le précédent_ 
_- Le dernier album de xyz est bien / est mieux que le précédent_ (moins enthousiaste, à mon avis).

Pour ce qui est de la grande roue, je suis d'accord. _Bonne_ et _meilleure_ ne conviendraient pas.


----------



## Aoyama

Le problème de "l'interchangeabilité" de *bon *et de *bien* a déjà été débattu ici plusieurs fois.
Si on sait que fondamentalement *bon *s'applique au goût, *bien* à l'aspect matériel, les cas où l'usage "balance" sont nombreux.
Dans cet exemple d'Itka 


> _J'ai vu le dernier Woody Allen. C'est vraiment quelque chose de bon. (= le résultat est bon, à mon goût)._


 je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord avec l'emploi (et l'explication) ...
On pourra par contre dire "l'eau est bonne", en parlant du goût ou de la sensation (chaleur). Donc, par exemple : " à Menton, l'eau (de [la] mer) est meilleure / mieux qu'à Nice" (chaleur ou propreté).
Mais on s'éloigne un peu du "bien" et "mieux" de la grande roue.


----------



## itka

Mais oui, Nico et Aoyama, je n'ai jamais dit que je faisais une explication exhaustive sur ces mots ! 
Ça me paraissait au contraire bien difficile... mais depuis, Punky nous a fourni un lien  et il me semble que sur ce site, l'explication est claire et très suffisante pour quelqu'un qui veut démêler les emplois de ces deux mots !


----------



## geostan

Alors, pour résumer, si j'ai bien compris,

1. _bien_ comme adjectif doit toujours suivre ou un nom ou le verbe être (ou
   équivalent).
2. Lorsqu'on doit choisir entre _bon_ et _bien_, _bon_ indique un jugement qui
   affecte les sens, _bien_ un jugement intellectuel ou moral dont l'effet est
   satisfaisant pour celui qui parle ou que cela concerne.

3. Il en est de même pour _meilleur_ et _mieux.

_Derniere question:

Je suppose que ces idées valent aussi pour _mauvais_ et _mal_. Mais quant au
mot _pis_, qui, je crois, ne s'emploie presque plus que dans certaines expressions figées, devrait-on employer _plus mal_ comme contraire de _mieux_?


----------



## Punky Zoé

geostan said:


> Derniere question:
> 
> Je suppose que ces idées valent aussi pour _mauvais_ et _mal_. Mais quant au
> mot _pis_, qui, je crois, ne s'emploie presque plus que dans certaines expressions figées, devrait-on employer _plus mal_ comme contraire de _mieux_?


Tu as raison pour *pis, *mais il existe aussi *pire*, *plus mal* et *plus mauvais.*


----------



## shrekspeare

C'est très amusant. Si on ouvre le Robert à pis, on trouve la définition suivante:
1. Plus mal
2. Plus mauvais
3. Une chose pire

Ben voilà! Vous savez tout..............................


----------



## tilt

geostan said:


> 2. Lorsqu'on doit choisir entre _bon_ et _bien_, _bon_ indique un jugement qui affecte les sens, _bien_ un jugement intellectuel ou moral dont l'effet est satisfaisant pour celui qui parle ou que cela concerne.


C'est hélas encore plus subtile que ça, au point que personne ne semble en mesure de donner une règle vraiment générale. Par exemple, _un homme bon _ou _un homme bien _se disent tous deux, et tous deux dans des sens moraux, même si différents.

Mais dans l'ensemble, tu as saisis la différence entre _bien_ et _bon_. La grande roue comme de toutes les machines, tous les appareils ne peut être que _bien_. Ce sont les _sensations _qu'elle nous procure, qui sont _bonnes_.

J'ajouterai quand même que _bon _s'emploie également pour exprimer le talent, l'aptitude à faire quelque chose : _un bon musicien, cuisinier ou grammairien..._


----------



## Aoyama

Pour "pire", on a aussi récemment cette tournure (orale) : "ne me parle pas pire" (entendue dans la rue et comme réplique dans plusieurs films). Probablement construite sur le modèle de "parle-moi mieux (que ça)".
Un autre commentaire sur mieux/meilleur :
on pourrait imaginer aussi "Notre grande roue est _meilleure_ que celle de Londres".
Où ici, meilleure signifierait "plus performante sur le plan mécanique", "plus avancée sur le plan technique" ...
Cf. "ma voiture est mieux // meilleure que la tienne".
Mieux = plus confortable, plus spacieuse etc
Meilleure = plus rapide, plus avancée sur la plan technologique, la finition ...
Rejoint un peu le commentaire de itka #9.


----------



## geostan

Tilt dit: _La grande roue comme de toutes les machines, tous les appareils ne peut être que bien._

Aoyama ajoute:  _on pourrait imaginer aussi "Notre grande roue est meilleure
Où ici, meilleure signifierait "plus performante sur le plan mécanique", "plus avancée sur le plan technique" ..._ _que celle de Londres".

_N'y a-t-il pas en quelque sorte une contradiction?


----------



## Aoyama

Je ne comprends pas très bien la formulation de la phrase de Tilt. La réponse à cette question lui appartient.


----------



## tilt

geostan said:


> Tilt dit: _La grande roue comme de toutes les machines, tous les appareils ne peut être que bien._
> 
> Aoyama ajoute:  _on pourrait imaginer aussi "Notre grande roue est meilleure
> Où ici, meilleure signifierait "plus performante sur le plan mécanique", "plus avancée sur le plan technique" ..._ _que celle de Londres".
> 
> _N'y a-t-il pas en quelque sorte une contradiction?


Il y a certes contradiction, Geostan, et c'est moi qui ai été trop catégorique dans mon affirmation précédente, car _bon _ou _meilleur _peuvent effectivement s'appliquer à des machines, en terme de performances notamment.

J'ai tourné et retourné la question dans tous les sens et je ne parviens pas à trouver une règle, même complexe, qui permette de toujours savoir s'il faut utiliser _bon_ ou _bien_. En tant que francophone de naissance, je fais ce choix de manière instinctive.


----------



## itka

> J'ai tourné et retourné la question dans tous les sens et je ne parviens pas à trouver une règle, même complexe, qui permette de toujours savoir s'il faut utiliser _bon_ ou _bien_. En tant que francophone de naissance, je fais ce choix de manière instinctive.



Pareil ! Malgré mes recherches, je n'arrive absolument à rien. Tantôt, on croit trouver un semblant de règle, mais aussitôt un contre-exemple vient l'anéantir. Rien de mieux à conseiller, donc, que de tenter de retenir les emplois au coup par coup !


----------



## geostan

Alors, pour retourner à la phrase originale, ne se peut-il pas que l'objectivité et la subjectivité jouent un rôle important dans le choix de bon et de bien? Après tout, la performance peut être mesurée. Ou bien, ce n'est qu'un facteur parmi d'autres.


----------



## tilt

geostan said:


> Alors, pour retourner à la phrase originale, ne se peut-il pas que l'objectivité et la subjectivité jouent un rôle important dans le choix de bon et de bien? Après tout, la performance peut être mesurée. Ou bien, ce n'est qu'un facteur parmi d'autres.


Non, dans la phrase de départ, je reste persuadé que personne ne dirait _Notre grande roue est  aussi bonne que celle de Londres.
_La phrase _Notre grande roue est meilleure que celle de Londres_, quant à elle, me semblerait tout aussi étrange et me ferait immédiatement demander en retour : _meilleure en quoi ?_ (voire_ Ah bon ? Et elle a quel goût ?_ ).


----------

